
Today is the last day for Ubuntu 12.04LTS support - trymas
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#Releases
======
MiteshShah05
Still 2 more days until EOL

[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases?_ga=1.36651104.196229112.14...](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases?_ga=1.36651104.196229112.1492066645)

